# Wing clipping!



## McSpizzy (Jan 6, 2009)

I need to know exactly how you are supposed to cut a cockateils' wings. Also, I need to know the difference between blood feathers and regular feathers. Please post a good video if you find one.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

This lady does all the primary flight feathers. You can try clipping just a few on each side 'till it's right for your bird. You don't want them to hit the ground like a stone but you also don't want them gaining any altitude. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ffQF_tnxAmc


----------



## Lola's_mommy (Nov 30, 2008)

How much of a battle is it to clip wings? I'm assuming the tiel is not going to be in favor of it, no matter how tame. I'll ask to watch my vet do it when Lola needs hers done again, but I'm thinking it just may be easier to have the pro do it...


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

my 2 boys are really easy to do...they get annoyed but i just hold them, hold out the wing while they complain and CHOP!!! lol...my girls are another story!!! u can lose a finger...but they arent tame at all


----------

